# 'Ignore R8 content' button



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

How about an ignore R8 content button alongside the WWW/email/aim/msn (at the bottom of every reply/post) buttons that when pressed, hides all posts/threads with R8 content?

Not sure if it's possible with this software, I've seen it on a few other forums??

Be a great way to escape the R8 wankfest.


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

For god's sake why don't you, just for once, come straight out and say what you mean.

I for one am very tired of having to carefully re-read your posts to find out what it is that you are trying to say.

Get some backbone man :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Strange thing to say, from someone who allegedly made a 5 figure sum out of the R8... :roll:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> Strange thing to say, from someone who allegedly made a 5 figure sum out of the R8... :roll:


Why's that a strange thing to say?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Strange thing to say, from someone who allegedly made a 5 figure sum out of the R8... :roll:
> ...


The car made you a lot of money, but you don't want to hear anything about it? :lol:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


I don't mind reading about it in moderation - I just object to people starting threads like "saw my first R8 today" and inside the thread contains bugger all information apart from "it was nice". Threads of a similar ilk also contain no real purpose but to aid the R8 wankfest.

Perhaps this should have gone in the flame room really...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > kmpowell said:
> ...


Can you use the word 'wankfest' in the Site News section?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


Fuck knows.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Whilst your at it - can you add a "im moving abroad", "ive bought an m3" and a "unfunny off topic reply" button.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

ronin said:


> Whilst your at it - can you add a "im moving abroad", "ive bought an m3" and a "unfunny off topic reply" button.


ooh, ooh and add a 'witless retard with the humour and insight of a gnats bollock' button for gobshite here too. Whilst you're at it why not add an 'Avoid Grandad's car' at the same time, may as well cover all the bases.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Leg said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> > Whilst your at it - can you add a "im moving abroad", "ive bought an m3" and a "unfunny off topic reply" button.
> ...


You were named where?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

ronin said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > ronin said:
> ...


You were named where? Or is it just that the description fits?


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Leg said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> > Leg said:
> ...


Your choice..


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

ronin said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > ronin said:
> ...


My choice is to stand by what I say and be honest about what I mean, try it. Its quite entertaining.


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Can I propose another button which is the "Ignore kmpowell threads about buying a new car but keeping it 'secret' to try and look all superior as I really don't give a toss what the whiner drives anyway" button?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

paulb said:


> Can I propose another button which is the "Ignore kmpowell threads about buying a new car but keeping it 'secret' to try and look all superior as I really don't give a toss what the whiner drives anyway" button?


He's got so many to choose from, he's driving nowt. :?


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

jampott said:


> Strange thing to say, from someone who allegedly made a 5 figure sum out of the R8... :roll:


Elaborate????


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

KevtoTTy said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Strange thing to say, from someone who allegedly made a 5 figure sum out of the R8... :roll:
> ...


That doesn't need an explanation, surely?

Kev ordered an R8, despite his current opinion. He resold his slot (apparently) for a nice wad of cash. 8)


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

jampott said:


> KevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


Just checking!


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

jampott said:


> He resold his slot (apparently) for a nice wad of cash. 8)


I always knew his bread was buttered that way up.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Leg said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > He resold his slot (apparently) for a nice wad of cash. 8)
> ...


Are you suggesting Kevin is a ****?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

jampott said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


No of course not, if he is selling his slot that would make him a rent boy rather than a ****. He must be bloody good too, 5 figures eh, impressive.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Leg said:


> . Its quite entertaining.


Unlike you...


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> KevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


Just so it's clear I had no intention of buying the R8, i placed the deposit purely for financial specualtion.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Prove it.

I think you really wanted one at heart, hence all the jealousy. :lol:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> I think you really wanted one at heart, hence all the jealousy. :lol:


LOL, I think not Tim! :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > I think you really wanted one at heart, hence all the jealousy. :lol:
> ...


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

I would welcome this initiative but only if there was another button to filter our any post by KMPowell as well.

Shall we ask Jae?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

jdn said:


> I would welcome this initiative but only if there was another button to filter our any post by KMPowell as well.
> 
> Shall we ask Jae?


Yes let's. In the mean time you can learn how to type my username in it's correct case, then when it's implemented your filter will work correctly.


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

:roll:

Precisely the sort of post I would love to filter out...


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

We have yet to see whether Mr G actually buys his R8 

I do appreciate KMP's honesty tho' 8)


----------

